# Anyone shoot these?



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

HSM 42 Gr. Calhoun Double Hollow Point's chambered in .223?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I have never shot Double Hollow Points before, how are they on the varmints? The reviews on Cabelas comment on their accuracy but don't mention how they perform on impact.

I am searching for some cheaper, fast .223 ammo, and I noticed these guys fly at 3450 fps. Hornady and Black Hills are faster but they are also more $$$.

-Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just read the reviews on the site you linked; most people really liked them. $0.64/shot sounds pricey to me for .223.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I just read the reviews on the site you linked; most people really liked them. $0.64/shot sounds pricey to me for .223.


It sounds pricey to me too. But from what I have seen, it is on the cheap side of the faster ammo out there.

The Remington UMC 45 Gr. shoots about the same but it is only about $5 less... and you only get 40 rounds a box instead of 50.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Varmint Hunter magazine has had some very favorable reviews on the performance of the Calhoon double-HP bullets in the past (used by reloaders), but I have never seen anything on the loaded (or reloaded) ammunition using these bullets by HSM. HSM is the big ammo seller at the gun show on the front/left when you walk in the door. Some others on the forum may have used their products because of this reason.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I haven't shot that particular load, but I have reloaded that bullet for my .223. 

The round is excellent at stopping small game, but I had to switch to a heavier jacket as I was having problems with the round fragmenting inside my supressor.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Obviously they are very explosive on varmints if they are starting to come apart in your suppressor! :twisted:


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Obviously they are very explosive on varmints if they are starting to come apart in your suppressor! :twisted:


I need to go to Cabelas and pick some up so I can put the hurt on some bunnies. It will be fun to see the results.


----------

